# System.nanoTime() einheitlichen Wert auf mehreren Rechnern?



## outbreaker (7. Jun 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Messen von Zeiten und der System.nanoTime() Funktion!

Ich habe zwei Linuxrechner und habe auf diesen die Zeit mitteln ntpdate synchronisiert somit haben beide die selbe Systemzeit. 
Nun habe ich zum Testen versucht auf beiden Rechner gleichzeitig so gut es geht die System.nanoTime() aufzurufen. Bekomme auf beiden Rechner auch fast Zeitgleich eine Ausgabe aber die Abweichung der beiden Ausgaben ist extrem groß. Ich bekomme auf dem einen Rechner 2272789129528 und auf dem anderen 2091258104904 das is eine Diverenz von 1,8*10^11 nano Sekunden also ein extrem großer Unterschied. Woran liegt das?
Kann ich mir dieser Funktion nur die Ausführungzeit von Code messen?

Mein eigentliches Ziel ist es das ich die Zeit die ein UDP bzw TCP Paket von einem zum anderen Rechner braucht messen will. Dieses wollte ich auf die Art lösen das ich in das Paket die Nano Sekunden vom Sender schreibe und der Empfänger gleicht das dann mit seiner Nano Zeit ab.

1) Kann ich die NanoTime bei beiden Rechner auf den selben Wert setzen?
2) Gibt es eine andere Funktion zum Zeit auslesen genauer als Millisekunden?
3) oder hat jemand generell eine anderen Möglichkeit?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## HoaX (7. Jun 2007)

sende von A nach B ein paket. Lass dann B ein paket zur bestätigung an A senden. Miss die zeit zwischen versenden und antwort und teile durch 2. die zeit auf beiden rechnern entsprechend zu synchronisieren ist eigentlich unmöglich.

nanoTime liefert den aktuellen wert des system-timers, der nicht wirklich eine uhrzeit darstellt. die kannst du nicht einfach vergleichen.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/System.html#nanoTime()


----------



## outbreaker (7. Jun 2007)

Das mit dem zurücksenden ist ein kleines Problem und durch zwei Teilen kann ich den Wert leider auch nicht.
Aus dem Grund weil auf dem Sendenen Rechner noch Trafficshaper und verschiedene Queues aktive sind. Ich möchte die Zeit messen wie lange ein Paket bei verschiedenen Einstellungen braucht.

Edit:
Des Weiteren kann es dann auch passieren das Quitierungen (jedenfalls bei UDP) verloren gehen. Somit kann ich nicht einschätzen ob die Quitung verloren gegangen ist oder ob der Traffic Shaper das PAket weggeworfen hat.


----------



## Hilefoks (7. Jun 2007)

Moin,

schau dir die RFC 958 an, das ist der RFC zu NTP. NTP kämpft grundsätzlich mit ähnlichen Problemen. 

Das Problem ist zum einen die Systemuhr, die immer ungenau läuft und nicht in Milli- oder gar Nano-Sekunden auflöst. Das nächste Problem ist das Betriebssystem. Da dieses in aller Regel nicht Echtzeitfähig ist, also nicht garantiert in einer definierten Zeit zu reagieren, gibt es hier schon u.U. extreme Schwankungen. Auch die RTC des Kernels sind dazu zu ungenau. Zuletzt ist aber auch TCP/IP nicht auf solche Aufgaben ausgelegt. Einfach ein Paket hin und her schicken und die vergangene Zeit durch 2 zu Teilen mag in einem kleinen lokalem Netzwerk ausreichen, sicher ist ein solches Verfahren aber auch nicht. Eine Auflösung kleiner 50-100 Mikrosekunde wirst du sicher nicht schaffen, egal mit welchem Verfahren. Selbst die modernen High Resolution Timer ab Kernel 2.6.21 lösen nicht hoch genug auf, sind nicht portabel und werden von Java sicher auch nicht in der Form unterstützt. 

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## outbreaker (7. Jun 2007)

wenn ich die Auflösung in Mikrosekunden hinbekommen würde und wenn nur auf 100 genau wäre das schon sehr viel hilfreicher als Millisekunden

Gibt es Linux die Möglichkeit sich die Zeit in Mikrosekunden ausgeben zu lassen?
da mein Programm ja unter linux laufen soll könnte dann diese Funktion nutzen


----------



## madboy (7. Jun 2007)

Geht sogar in Nanosekunden (GNU date vorausgesetzt)  :wink: 


			
				man date hat gesagt.:
			
		

> date +'%s.%N'


----------



## outbreaker (7. Jun 2007)

irgendwie stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch aber ich bekomme es nicht hin das er mir das ausgibt

Wie muss der String aussehen den ich in die Konsole eingebe?

ich habe es so verstanden: #>date + '%s.%N' das macht er aber nicht da kommt nur "date: extra operand '%s.%N' Try date --help for ..." aber aus der man page werde ich nicht schlau wie cih das machen muss


----------



## outbreaker (7. Jun 2007)

ok habe herausbekommen warum das bei mir fehler bring ich muss 

das so schreiben date +"%s.%N" Ich hatte zwischen dem + und " noch nen leerzeichen


----------



## madboy (7. Jun 2007)

Du hast ein Leerzeichen zwischen "+" und '%s.%N'. Das darf da nicht sein.


----------



## outbreaker (7. Jun 2007)

habe gerade mal getestet wie lange das aus java raus dauert diese funktion auszuführen das sind im schnitt 17ms das is natürlich viel zu langsam 
habe das mit Runtime gemacht

leider kann ich das so nicht machen

hat jemand eine andere idee?


----------

